# putting arm in piranha tank



## kurb (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah it just doesnt sound like a wise decision so thats why ive been doing it >









I sometimes put my arm in there and try to pet my fish (2 RBP about 4")

The more I do it the more comfortable they seem to be they dont even go crazy they actually just sit in one place and let me get close enough as to touch them. They never try to bite me or anything. Maybe they will take some gnarly chunks of flesh out of my arm one of these days, hopefully not though. I just want to get them comfortable with me to let them know im their friend. I even attempted to hand feed them massivore delite pellets but when i went for their mouth with the food they got a bit scared. I think ill keep trying


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

kurb said:


> Yeah it just doesnt sound like a wise decision so thats why ive been doing it >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Piranha's have no friend's









Hey someone post the pic of that dudes finger after his FRIEND bit him LOL


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

That is quite possibly one of the funniest things I have herd today. Im gonna try to pet a flesh eating fish lol You will think different when they get big enough to take a finger off..


----------



## kurb (Dec 8, 2008)

Well at first I would never have done it then one day I wanted to clean my plants so I put my arm in there to pull it out, very cautiously and they were skittish but didnt bite. So on other occasions I did it for other reasons and they seemed less and less skittish each time. Now I do it once in a while when im bored and they seem to be getting noticibly more comfortable with my hand in there so I just thought id see if anyone else had ever done this. Thats actually the reason for this thread is to hear peoples experience with putting their hand in their tank. If anyone but me is dumb enough to do it


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Rescaping and petting your fish are 2 different things. I clean my tank alot. I put my arm in the tank when I get extra food out of the tank. But I keep a eye on my fish. You have to understand these fish can be very unpredictable. If you have a small cut on your hand and some blood gets in the water you might get bit by one of them.


----------



## kurb (Dec 8, 2008)

Reason being I ever had the balls to do it is I watched a show on discovery channel its actually recorded on my DVR let me check what its called and who the guy in it is.

Well I guess I dont have it anymore. Anyway this guy was in the amazon and they were catching piranhas and whatnot he was explaining about all the different kinds and such. He was showing how there were 10s of thousands of piranhas of all different species in the water the camera showed it. They caught a black piranhas and a RBP and a different one.

Anyways, how of nowhere dude just fuckin barrel rolls out of his boat into the water im like WTF. Then it shows a little over and theres like 20 little children swimming in the river. Then he gos on to explain that its EXTREMELY rare for a piranhas to attack a human under any circumstances and hes just swimming with all these kids and they are showing the shoals of piranhas just swimming by them and whatnot. It was nuts


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea we have all saw that one. But you should still use caution. If they feel cornered or anything like that I wouldnt be suprised if the tryed to hold their ground. There are some ppl on here you cant even put their hands in their tanks because the fish is so aggressive. I thought the same thing and one day I was cleaning my tank and wasnt payin attention to my fish and I looked down and he was less then a inch away from my finger just looking at it. I didnt know what the hell to do. So I just held still till he lost interest and pulled my hand out. I figured if I tryed to pull my hand out he might get me because of just the movement of my hand. Like I said just make sure that you watch them when you are messing with the tank.


----------



## kurb (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah earlier today they were nearly touching my hand both of them at the same time. They just chilled, I dont make fast movements I just move around real slow and they seem ok with it. Definately won't be doing it when they get large enough to f*ck my sh*t up lol


----------



## vincecarder (Feb 1, 2006)

I'd have P's for many years and always put my arm in the tank. With my current black mask elong, most would be afraid to put their hand with such an active fish. I always scoop out extra bits of food or arrange things back into place (he loves smashing his powerhead) and really haven't seen him even consider attacking me.

Really depends on the fish but you always have to be careful. I've had some close calls (15" rhom almost got my finger when I moved him into a new tank) but still been alright. After the rhom incident I've been alittle more careful, that guy could have caused some serious damage.


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

I usta think my solo red wouldnt ever attack.... im always cleaning, or aqua scapeing or something and at times i needed to move him, so i just push him away and continue.... not anymore, he hasnt bit me yet but on two occasions now he has darted straight at me mouth open! Scared the sh*t outa me! His movement wer the same as when hes darting up to his food after i drop it in the tank. Hes about 7.5 inches now and i am much more cautious in his tank.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

thats just going to piss them off plus ruin their protective slime coating. I admit i coax mine with my hand when im moving decor or something, but i dont just do it for no reason. If you dont have a reason leave them alone or then you just deserve to be bit.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

check urself into the nearest mental hospital asap.


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

lol how stoned do you get to pet a piranha?

Mine stay away but im always careful lol.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

I actually tried doing this before.. lol They didn't mind being petted


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I'll admit, over the years I've gotten rather complacent putting my hands in their tanks. But, never to pet them or be their "friends". I know of veteran piranha keepers who have been tagged, and it comes without warning! You are bit before you even realize it. They are that fast!

Example of their speed: 
One time my buddy was setting up a tank for a 10" ternetzi that just got shipped to him. He acclimized it in a 40g with a solo 10" rhombeus. Armed with a wooden spoon, it was my job to make sure the rhom and the tern didn't harm each other while my buddy set up the tank for the ternetzi. In the blink of an eye, the tern took a chunk out of the tail of the rhom, and the rhom whipped around and took a chunk out of the ternetzi just behind the head!! And I sat there dumbfounded with the wooden spoon! Duh! It all happened with blazing speed!


----------



## kurb (Dec 8, 2008)

SERRAPYGO said:


> I'll admit, over the years I've gotten rather complacent putting my hands in their tanks. But, never to pet them or be their "friends". I know of veteran piranha keepers who have been tagged, and it comes without warning! You are bit before you even realize it. They are that fast!
> 
> Example of their speed:
> One time my buddy was setting up a tank for a 10" ternetzi that just got shipped to him. He acclimized it in a 40g with a solo 10" rhombeus. Armed with a wooden spoon, it was my job to make sure the rhom and the tern didn't harm each other while my buddy set up the tank for the ternetzi. In the blink of an eye, the tern took a chunk out of the tail of the rhom, and the rhom whipped around and took a chunk out of the ternetzi just behind the head!! And I sat there dumbfounded with the wooden spoon! Duh! It all happened with blazing speed!


Did you start whistling and stirring the water lol.

Its not something I do frequently its more that i've been curious and I know in the worst case scenario id get a little chunk bit out of me its not like id die 

Basically im the guy who when told not to push the button does it anyways to see what happens


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

kurb said:


> I just want to get them comfortable with me to let them know im their friend.


----------



## brianhellno (Jun 16, 2008)

I have five reds at about 6 to 7 inches and I put my arm in the tank almost every two days for maintenance and a water change and they've never showed any interest in biting me. They're in a 125 and when I'm on one side they just stay on the other side.

What sucks though is this morning when I checked on them one had a tooth broke off in the side of him. This is the SECOND TIME!!!! The first time the tooth fell out so I'm hoping that happens but if not ill have to grab him and pull it out. I'm sure the chances of a pissed off piranha biting you is much higher when your holding it down using tweasers to pull out a tooth.


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

*DUDE! YOU NEED HELP!*

Whenever I have to put my hands in any tank - especially my large rhom - I place a large net between me and them... it usually spooks them enough to maintain their distance.

If you keep trying to pet them, this is what you'll look like:
View attachment 176888

View attachment 176889

View attachment 176890


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Forget your dumb ass wanting to get bit. You are stressing out your fish.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

your their "friend"


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

kurb said:


> Yeah it just doesnt sound like a wise decision so thats why ive been doing it >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This post has just made my day


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I put my hands/arms in my pygo tank when doing water changes along with just about everyone else in here. One time, I touched a red and he swam off. Generally any time my hand is in the tank they move to the other side. Fine by me, if they are close to my hand I take it out. Most if not all bites are accidental less the few where the tards take the fish out and stick its mouth on their friends arm. Touching your reds even bringing your hand near them is asking to get bit. I always have one eye on my pygos. I dont try to pet them at all. They dont freak anymore when my hand is there as they seem to know the big thing in the tank isnt going to harm them. I do what I need to do and then my hands out. Like others are saying your going to sress your fish out. And with your hand that close you'll be bit before you know what happened. MY new rhom on the other hand. Im going to make a divider to use when cleaning the tank. Only had him for a day and he doesnt seem to afraid of me at all.


----------



## Jonny_dw (Oct 2, 2008)

I dont know if I should laugh at this thread or be worried for your mental health.

Most of us put our arms in our tanks to clean etc but not deliberatly to touch the fish. I always keep an eye on mine and If shes sat where I need to get i coax her out with a net.

These fish are unpredictable and can do some serious damage, not to mention you must be scaring the sh*t out of them.

I think you need to earn abit more respect for your fish and if you want a pet as a "friend" buy a dog


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

First off, deliberately touching your fish is bad for them. It damages their protective slime coating and can leave them open to things like fungal infections.
Second, you're asking for it by poking at them. I can tell you from experience that a Red that size can give one hell of a bite. I got nailed when I was moving mine (they were about the same size yours are now) to a bigger tank and almost lost a chunk of my hand.
Third, fish are not dogs. They're brains are far too simple to form any kind of emotional attachment to their keepers. If you were small enough to fit in their mouth, they'd eat you.


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

Jonny_dw said:


> I dont know if I should laugh at this thread or be worried for your mental health.
> 
> Most of us put our arms in our tanks to clean etc but not deliberatly to touch the fish. I always keep an eye on mine and If shes sat where I need to get i coax her out with a net.
> 
> ...


Classic reply: *"BUY A DOG!"*


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Look at it this way it's their home not your tank, and you're in their territory.
They may not mean to hurt you but they will use their bite to check you out just like sharks do. 
Check out this vid they bump him the first couple times then one bites once comfortable enough. Learn from this guys mistake and don't risk it.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=aiyPntnl2-U&...feature=related


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

I sometimes "pet" mine on their dorsal during water changes, just for the heck of it. They're pretty indifferent to it, but it would have freaked them out when they were younger. I always keep a close eye on them, and don't mess with them at all, after spawning (after they spawn, not after I spawn  ).

The only close call I had was years ago when something spooked one during a water change. He shot across the tank before I could even blink and slammed into my hand (luckily with closed mouth). He wasn't aiming for me, but just swimming blindly away from a perceived threat. I had to jump-start my heart again afterwards.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

don't pet your piranhas, it's bad for them because your petting aways their protective slim coating, and once that's gone...they could die.


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

Yanfloist said:


> don't pet your piranhas, it's bad for them because your petting aways their protective slim coating, and once that's gone...they could die.


While technically it's true that a bit of slime may come off when touching them (unless you're giving them full Swedish massage), it's still far less than what they lose while scraping themselves up against the driftwood, plant stems, and each other in my tank daily.


----------



## Jonny_dw (Oct 2, 2008)

Feefa said:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=aiyPntnl2-U&...feature=related


What an IDIOT, glad he got bit.


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

Zip said:


> While technically it's true that a bit of slime may come off when touching them (unless you're giving them full Swedish massage), it's still far less than what they lose while scraping themselves up against the driftwood, plant stems, and each other in my tank daily.


DO NOT ENCOURAGE THE IDIOT! Feefa, good post. DO NOT PET THE PIRANHA. Whoever advocates petting a piranha can come over to my house to see how much the bottom of my car tickles as it runs you over.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Rough996 said:


> While technically it's true that a bit of slime may come off when touching them (unless you're giving them full Swedish massage), it's still far less than what they lose while scraping themselves up against the driftwood, plant stems, and each other in my tank daily.


DO NOT ENCOURAGE THE IDIOT! Feefa, good post. DO NOT PET THE PIRANHA. Whoever advocates petting a piranha can come over to my house to see how much the bottom of my car tickles as it runs you over.
[/quote]

I cant really take the credit for the vid, it was in the pic/vid section, but the words were mine :rasp:


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

this sounds like a good idea. i'm going to start petting my fish friends too!


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

Rough996 said:


> DO NOT ENCOURAGE THE IDIOT!


Sometimes Darwin needs help .

Seriously, I didn't mean to give the impression that I was saying people should do it. I was just stating facts.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Just wait he will get tagged one of these days and respect his fish alot more.

We have all warned you from personal close incounters and even someone that got BIT BY ONE THE SIZE OR YOURS.. Got ahead pet them if you want to. Whats the worse thing that could happen you get bit??!!


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Rough996 said:


> *DUDE! YOU NEED HELP!*
> 
> Whenever I have to put my hands in any tank - especially my large rhom - I place a large net between me and them... it usually spooks them enough to maintain their distance.
> 
> ...


Thats what I was wanting him to see, if you can look at that pic and still wanna pet your "friends" you have problems! BTW thanks Rough996


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaZKL9El0wA...feature=related

LOL!


----------



## kurb (Dec 8, 2008)

Holy f*ck alot of assholes in this forum I had thought differently about it when I first joined. I guess i just gotta think about it in the perspective that they wouldnt run their mouth if they were standing in front of me id crush you ******* lol

For everyone else thanks for the non-faggoty feedback, i appreciate it


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

kurb said:


> they wouldnt run their mouth if they were standing in front of me id crush you ******* lol


You sir are a ****....


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

SeedlessOne said:


> they wouldnt run their mouth if they were standing in front of me id crush you ******* lol


You sir are a ****....:nod:
[/quote]
haha you sir, crack me up.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

kurb said:


> Holy f*ck alot of assholes in this forum I had thought differently about it when I first joined. I guess i just gotta think about it in the perspective that they wouldnt run their mouth if they were standing in front of me id crush you ******* lol
> 
> For everyone else thanks for the non-faggoty feedback, i appreciate it


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA That is one of the funniest things on this entire post- other than your original post demonstrating your lack of intelligence by showing that you have no respect for piranhas, which believe it or not, MOST OF US LOVE. You're looking for a f*cking side show... you're definitely on the WRONG FORUM, because we take piranha keeping VERY SERIOUSLY.

Speaking of SERIOUSLY, Take my advice and come on over to my house... I'll show you how much my car tickles when it runs you over... OR, I can show you how much my .45 Glock loves you by letting you feel the heat it puts out... OR you can simply come over get your teeth knocked in just for calling me (us) out. Either way, you're still an idiot!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Best thread ever!!....pin pin pin!!


----------



## Jonny_dw (Oct 2, 2008)

kurb said:


> Holy f*ck alot of assholes in this forum I had thought differently about it when I first joined. I guess i just gotta think about it in the perspective that they wouldnt run their mouth if they were standing in front of me id crush you ******* lol
> 
> For everyone else thanks for the non-faggoty feedback, i appreciate it


If I was standing in front of you and you ran your mouth like that to me you'd be on the floor cuffed my friend.









You need to put your keyboard back in your holster internet warrior and find a site that agrees with your dumba*s behaviour.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Put your keyboard back in your holster internet warrior....


----------



## novajaymes (May 30, 2008)

every time I clean my tank I have to get my whole arm in there and I've never had a problem with any of my 11 piranha.

OF COURSE NOW THAT I'VE SAID SOMETHING GOT TO CLEAN THE TANK TOMORROW!


----------



## kurb (Dec 8, 2008)

My keyboard is in its holster









I started this thread just to bring up conversation, then some people had to start talking sh*t about me, how the f*ck would anyone react to that? thats bullshit. I'm just trying to have a friendly conversation.

This ends here im going to appologize for saying anything because im not some little kid. I just wish some people had respect like I do. I've already dont 3 years in the joint and im only 22 I think ill pass on the violence sh*t for now.


----------



## kurb (Dec 8, 2008)

Rough996 said:


> Holy f*ck alot of assholes in this forum I had thought differently about it when I first joined. I guess i just gotta think about it in the perspective that they wouldnt run their mouth if they were standing in front of me id crush you ******* lol
> 
> For everyone else thanks for the non-faggoty feedback, i appreciate it


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA That is one of the funniest things on this entire post- other than your original post demonstrating your lack of intelligence by showing that you have no respect for piranhas, which believe it or not, MOST OF US LOVE. You're looking for a f*cking side show... you're definitely on the WRONG FORUM, because we take piranha keeping VERY SERIOUSLY.

Speaking of SERIOUSLY, Take my advice and come on over to my house... I'll show you how much my car tickles when it runs you over... OR, I can show you how much my .45 Glock loves you by letting you feel the heat it puts out... OR you can simply come over get your teeth knocked in just for calling me (us) out. Either way, you're still an idiot!
[/quote]

Since were on the subject of guns, its my other hobby. I used to have a 45 Glock, they're peices of sh*t I put 300 rounds through it when I first got it and it was jammed on me.

Heres my new peice, Springfield XD-40. 5000+ rounds no jam yet

















And yes im just making conversation so dont fire back like a retard guy, im straight as f*ck. And please dont threaten me with a gun, thats not very nice. And it doesn't scare me either im from Flint michigan lol that shits an everyday event


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

Rough996 said:


> *DUDE! YOU NEED HELP!*
> 
> Whenever I have to put my hands in any tank - especially my large rhom - I place a large net between me and them... it usually spooks them enough to maintain their distance.
> 
> ...


yeah and thats only a small 10" rhom that did that damage...who is this guy, instead of stiring
up your water...i think he trying to stir up the forums


----------



## kurb (Dec 8, 2008)

assclown said:


> *DUDE! YOU NEED HELP!*
> 
> Whenever I have to put my hands in any tank - especially my large rhom - I place a large net between me and them... it usually spooks them enough to maintain their distance.
> 
> ...


yeah and thats only a small 10" rhom that did that damage...who is this guy, instead of stiring
up your water...i think he trying to stir up the forums
[/quote]

If you're refering to me im not trying to cause no problems I only made this thread because I was bored and interested. I think alot of other people are trying to cause problems im not one of them.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

kurb said:


> Holy f*ck alot of assholes in this forum I had thought differently about it when I first joined. I guess i just gotta think about it in the perspective that they wouldnt run their mouth if they were standing in front of me id crush you ******* lol
> 
> For everyone else thanks for the non-faggoty feedback, i appreciate it


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA That is one of the funniest things on this entire post- other than your original post demonstrating your lack of intelligence by showing that you have no respect for piranhas, which believe it or not, MOST OF US LOVE. You're looking for a f*cking side show... you're definitely on the WRONG FORUM, because we take piranha keeping VERY SERIOUSLY.

Speaking of SERIOUSLY, Take my advice and come on over to my house... I'll show you how much my car tickles when it runs you over... OR, I can show you how much my .45 Glock loves you by letting you feel the heat it puts out... OR you can simply come over get your teeth knocked in just for calling me (us) out. Either way, you're still an idiot!
[/quote]

Since were on the subject of guns, its my other hobby. I used to have a 45 Glock, they're peices of sh*t I put 300 rounds through it when I first got it and it was jammed on me.

Heres my new peice, Springfield XD-40. 5000+ rounds no jam yet








[/quote]

^^^^I rest my case....your hand alone gives you away.....


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Oh God...CLOSED!!


----------

